# MBNA & Intrum Justita help



## DublinCeltic (19 Feb 2010)

Hi all,
I owed MBNA money on my CC which is obviously now cancelled and i was repaying them back each month but having had reduced hours in work i fell behind.

I wrote a letter asking them to suspend interest and also for a true signed copy of my agreement with them.

I received a reply but the contract was just a print out and had no signature from me on it.

I have now received a letter from _Intrum Justita_ saying they are now the owner of the debt and to call them to arrange payment.

My last letter to mbna  i again requested a true copy which was met with no response so i haven't been paying them back.

Are they not supposed to inform me that they have sold the debt and how do i now go about dealing with this other crowd as i still want a true copy of my terms and conditions before i agree to make repayments as i am sure the intrest on what i owe has changed since i opened up the account.

I have no proof from mbna that they have sold the debt off and yesterday i received an annoymus text message asking me to urgently contact a phone number which i presume is an extension number from intrum justita

Hopefully someone can help me a bit, thanks


----------



## runner (19 Feb 2010)

There are threads  (here I think) on this Intrum Justita crowd. Likrwise on boards.ie
Review these first. Second are you sure they have purchased the debt - this seems unlikely. Follow some of the suggestions in these links.


----------



## DublinCeltic (19 Feb 2010)

runner said:


> There are threads  (here I think) on this Intrum Justita crowd. Likrwise on boards.ie
> Review these first. Second are you sure they have purchased the debt - this seems unlikely. Follow some of the suggestions in these links.



Thanks. The letter states that they are now the owners of the debt having obtained it from mbna.
I searched a few threads and still can't really find out any concrete information regarding per persuing mbna for my original contract. I'd like to have a bit of info behind me before i ring intrum and explain my situation.


----------



## Luckycharm (19 Feb 2010)

I would be very surprised if they purchased the debt - they are just acting on behalf of MBNA trying to collect the money.


----------



## jhegarty (19 Feb 2010)

Luckycharm said:


> I would be very surprised if they purchased the debt - they are just acting on behalf of MBNA trying to collect the money.




Letters from this company tend to be form letters from the UK.

I don't think they can buy the debt in Ireland , just manage it for MBNA.


----------



## ajapale (19 Feb 2010)

I have bumped up some of the old *Intrum Justita* threads to make it easier to review them.


----------



## bond-007 (20 Feb 2010)

jhegarty said:


> Letters from this company tend to be form letters from the UK.
> 
> I don't think they can buy the debt in Ireland , just manage it for MBNA.


Correct.

MBNA would have written off the debt in their accounts, however they do not sell it. IJ are used as the collectors. If legal action is issued it will be by MBNA as the debt owner and not IJ. 

The law is very different in the UK where debt sales or assignments are very common. In these cases the original creditor ceases to have an involvement once the sign it away. In these cases the creditor must inform the debtor in writing that they have assigned the debt and to whom it has been assigned.


----------

